# David the Politician?



## Anton Bruckner (May 3, 2006)

Can you guys give me a reason why David put the responsibility of bringing justice upon Joab for the murders of Abner and Amassa upon Solomon?


----------



## turmeric (May 3, 2006)

My guess - 1) Joab tried to supplant Solomon with Adonijah; he knew what he was doing, he didn't invite Solomon to the coronation, and 2) David was dying.


----------



## Anton Bruckner (May 3, 2006)

couldn't David, immediately after the suppression of the revolt by Absalom, simply bring justice upon Joab? Why did he have to wait so long?


----------



## Puritan Sailor (May 3, 2006)

It was probably a weakness of David. Why didn't David punish Amnon for raping his sister?


----------

